# mk2 gti: 1.8t swap or vr6 swap?



## VWcalitrie (Feb 20, 2008)

have done a fair share of reading on other sites but wanted to get some feedback from you guys. I am looking into buying an mk2 shell and swapping in either a 1.8t of some sort or a vr6 engine. wondering which was cheaper, better idea? pros/cons? any input is greatly appreciated.
looking to make 325-375 to the wheels, with garretts help lol thanks all


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: mk2 gti: 1.8t swap or vr6 swap? (VWcalitrie)*

with your power goals a 1.8t is prob a better starting point. although it is more difficult than doing a vr turbo swap.


----------



## VWcalitrie (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: mk2 gti: 1.8t swap or vr6 swap? (bonesaw)*

how is it much more difficult? Difficulty is def something i am weighting, i just dont know the degree of difficulty or the degree im g2 spend in the process for each.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: mk2 gti: 1.8t swap or vr6 swap? (VWcalitrie)*

vr6 harness plugs right in. 1.8t need to explore the different routes. there is nothing that is OE that jsut plugs in. Although you can get standalone that will plug right in.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: mk2 gti: 1.8t swap or vr6 swap? (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_with your power goals a 1.8t is prob a better starting point. although it is more difficult than doing a vr turbo swap. 

x2 
in the end with your power goals I think you would be happier with a 1.8t. Thats just my opinion







With the combination of the 1.8t and someone like Unitronic it would make a big turbo less of a headache. The swap itself is not hard just time consuming.


----------



## VWcalitrie (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: mk2 gti: 1.8t swap or vr6 swap? (theguy1084)*

ok thanks, can you swap in a aww motor from say an 02 gti 1.8t or does it have to be a aeb 1.8t motor?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: mk2 gti: 1.8t swap or vr6 swap? (VWcalitrie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWcalitrie* »_ok thanks, can you swap in a aww motor from say an 02 gti 1.8t or does it have to be a aeb 1.8t motor?

















u can swap anything you want....


----------



## 1.8tNdahaus (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: mk2 gti: 1.8t swap or vr6 swap? (dubbinmk2)*

Hey VWcalitrie when are you gonna give me a TIP or my $90 dollars back? Its pretty messed up you steal from 17 year olds who hardly can pay for a car and insurance.. douche bag. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

